# Anyone catchin any Tarpon out of Freeport



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone has seen any Tarpon this year out of Freeport? With all the rain and muddy water pushing out of the Brazos river seems to be jacking up the water a ways out.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

They are still there.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Herds of them are on the way.


----------

